# Successful Pioneer DVR-810HS Upgrade



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

First, I have to thank Stan for the image.
Second, thanks to WeaKnees and PTVupgrage for all the great tools and information.


I tried (in vane) to just use my current 80GB drive using the mfstools to no avail.

I got the image from Stan, did a mfsrestore (with the -s 127) and things went smooth. I cleared and deleted everthing, went through the guided setup and I now have a 380hr Tivo using a 320GB WD3200SB. 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!

Thanks all.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Now buy another one and do it all over again. Tivos are addictive.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

Hee-Hee. I just bought three more from the guy on ebay for $179 per. A Tivo in every room. The monthly is going to kill me, but I just can't watch TV anymore without being able to say, "What'd he say?" and backing it up. I heart Tivo.

Another thing. I forced the connection to Tivo and now it is a 422 hour Tivo. Wow! I didn't realize that somewhere in the updates, they figured a way to get more stuff on the disk. 

I now have 72 hours @ extreme, 138 at best, 231 at medium and 422 at basic. Man! This just keeps gettin' better.

Another thing. The image I restored was a 5.2 vintage. The update was, of couse, the latest 7.2 image. They really did some improvements on the picture quality since then. I remember when I first got this unit less than a couple years ago, I was very VERY disappointed in the PQ. But Pioneer came through and fixed it. It is immaculate now.

My pop bought his second Tivo this past Xmas (Humax with a DVD burner). He connected it to his new 42" HD Panny plasma and I was shocked at how bad the PQ was. I'm hoping it gets better. I couldn't tolerate that quality.

Tivo rocks!!!!!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Sweet... you made me [email protected]!!


----------

